# Milky ps fluid



## polkatime (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Ford 5000 (gas) with milky power steering fluid. I have had the seals replaced on the pump. Purged the system until I saw clean fluid coming out of the lines. Put in fresh fluids and ran for a few minutes. Same problem appeared. Any suggestions?Ignore this post sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like water is getting in somewhere. Is there a "cooler" tube in the radiator? ~~ grnspot110


----------

